# Chaos Dreadnought & Sorcerer Conversions



## Rattlehead66 (Jul 7, 2010)

Due to the the current Chaos Dreadnought Model being a bit of a let down to me, I decided instead to convert one using the Space Marines Venerable Dread instead, it was my first shot at something like this, but sadly the paint job could be better and lacks a lot of highlighting right now

Front:








Back:








Left:








Right:









I also did up a Chaos Terminator Sorcerer using a Space Marines Chaplain in terminator armour.

Front Close:








Front Full:








Back:









and current works in progress are a Raptor Aspiring Champion and a Winged Sorcerer to go with the Raptors for Lash of Submission

Raptor:








Sorcerer:









not the best but tell me what you think for some rookie conversions, and I know my painting definitely needs some major work.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Dreadnought looks sufficiantly chaos for my part  

I think it looks really nice. There is one thing, however. The dragon's head on the plasma cannon... it feels a bit off, for some reason. Maybe that's just me immagining a plasma cannon is supposed to have a bigger 'barrel' >_>

Good work on the other parts as well. One really has to love the Possessed sprue 

There's some mold lines on the winged sorcerer btw.


----------



## Rattlehead66 (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah the winged sorcerer only just got put together not to long ago and I have a bad habit of sorting out mould lines once its together and i can see where they are a definitely problem, rather than just sorting all of them out before I assemble it.

and with the plasma cannon, I experimented with different "barrels" but the bigger ones seemed out of place to me. Especially when compared to the large dragon heads used for the exhausts


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i too have issues with the GW chaos dreadnought [the fw ones are pretty though!], so your work pleases me greatly. sweet conversions all round!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think they are all good looking models. Well done. The only stock chaos dread i have is a FW khornate one. Good conversion on yours. The only things I would change are the barrel on the PC. I like the standard PC barrel better.(Again it is a size thing). And the Ven dread fist is cool, but for chaos it needs spiked knuckles. Not too large mind, but definately spiked knuckles.
Nice work


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice, you'll have fun picking up your dead marines when your Dreadnought goes on a fire frenzy and fires two plasma cannon shots at your own guys.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice conversions, but I never did like tentacles on marines since they always seemed to be the least threatening looking mutation.


----------



## Rattlehead66 (Jul 7, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> The only things I would change are the barrel on the PC. I like the standard PC barrel better.(Again it is a size thing).


the standard barrel is kind of non-existent 
and seems little more than a raised surface








I wanted a more "ornate" and noticeable barrel and felt that the stocky dragon head seemed more suitable for a blast weapon barrel as opposed to the others.


----------

